# Yellow tricolors from the past



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I've transferred a bunch of pix of my first yellow tricolors from a couple of years ago, incase anyone wants to look and comment on them. They are in my mousery ramblings thread, and are thumbnails. I've convinced myself that I can get the whole projects back on track, but I want to pick everyone's brain for ideas as to what genotypes those mouseis were and how I should go about getting them back.

I freely admit that I was clueless but lucky when I produced fab yellow tris like Royal and Oddball. :?: :roll: :?:

I've transferred some of my pix from a thread at the PetRodents site to give folks an idea of what I've done with yellow tris in the last couple of years and also to show what I'm trying to recreate with breeding yellow tris today.



moustress said:


> I am very pleased to show pix of my first unequivocal yellow tris!!
> 
> These two young bucks are about 3 1/2 months old now. I was very pleased to see a red-eyed tri; now I'm thrilled to see the clear demarcation between shades of fawn on the same marvelous mousie! The other buck is a marked splashed yellow tri. The parents of these two were two splashed marked yellow tris, and, by golly, you betcha, I'm gonna pair those two up again right away!!
> 
> ...





moustress said:


> I couldn't help taking a few better shots of Sunburst (I choose a name, finally). Oh, and his mate Dandelion shows up in one of these.





moustress said:


> Here's a peek at a litter of yellow tris; the parents are both splashed satin yellow tris.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





moustress said:


> I've decided to start a new thread for the second half of 2009. I have updated pix of a yellow/tri litter first; they are nine days old now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





moustress said:


> Here are some more pix of my pretty little ones:
> 
> First are S.P. and Babbette and their tykes.
> 
> ...






moustress said:


> Looking at some of my yellow/tri meeces, I'm thinking that maybe I don't have to start a separate line in order to develop a nice deep red color. It seems as if I am already seeing deeper shades occuring. Here are some new pix of Cerry and Spark's litter at four weeks old:
> 
> This little boy already has a distinct tri marking on his face with two shades of fawn on either side of a streak of light yellow:
> 
> ...





moustress said:


> The photo host was slow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





moustress said:


> I just couldn't help taking a couple more pix of this young buck, now named Royal. His color is deepening as he grows, and he really knocks my socks off!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

you've linked to this thread, not the ramblings thread.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Can I post


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

*bump* There you go!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

They are just so amazing. Copper come to life! I would love to have some smoking hot mice like that one day!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)




----------

